# Underwear Preferrences



## bigbellyroll (Nov 9, 2010)

I just now realized that this is probably a fashion thing but I don't really think of UW as fashion as much as necdessity.  For those of you with bigger harder bellies, what's the most comfy uw you've found and do you go over or under the belly. I'm selfconsious so I can't get over the fact that wearing my undies like a trucker may be better.


----------



## bonified (Nov 11, 2010)

at any weight, for me always the best underwear has been no underwear


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 11, 2010)

I preffer to have my belly and butt firmly in my underwear hence the change from the bikini style (slightly shorter sit on the hips) to the waist highs at lisas lacies (hmm I think ishould get paid for all the free wom advertising I do for them) but as an ssbbw they are not only the most comfy undies I have found but also waist high means no more having to stop to hoik up falling undewear 

that and for me the long lasting factor and non wedgie ness of them is win win 

I do have some cute/sexier stuff but it wouldnt last outta the house


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 11, 2010)

I usually just buy the high cut briefs from Just My Size or Fruit of the Loom. I do like some boy short types too. 
I wear over the belly too. i don't have enough butt to do underbelly and have them stay up.


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm pretty flexible with my underoos, normally they're Cacique bikini style though. Thongs for with tighter pants and boyshorts alllwaayyyssss with a short dress, I don't want all of my goodies showing if I get caught in a breeze!! 
I'm alwayys wearing mine under my belly, I found that the lower cut undies fit perfectly under my tummy while staying up over mah booty 

and always, ALWAYS, cotton only : )


----------



## MeltzNyoMouf (Feb 23, 2011)

I wear them all but the boy shorts are my favs!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 24, 2011)

I too go over belly...I really like the Cacique seamless briefs at Lane Bryant. This panty also comes in boyshorts, hipsters, bikinis, and thongs, but I'm like spiritangel and don't like to be tuggin' and pullin' on rolling underthings all day, so I go mainly with the briefs. I do own other panties (in different styles and different fabrics) for times when I'm more concerned about seeing panty lines OR when I'm concerned with the sexiness factor of the panties more than comfort (like times when I anticipate they may not be on for very long anyway). :happy:


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 24, 2011)

For some sexy days in the summer, thongs. For everyday wear, high-cut briefs. They are so comfortable.


----------



## Deacone (Feb 24, 2011)

Black girl briefs. All day - every day  Comfortable and sexy!


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 24, 2011)

I like hi-cuts, thongs, briefs, hipsters and boyshorts, oh and I have a few pair of gorgeous thongs with faux pearls as the actual thong that are nice in theory but until I get to a fabric store and buy at least double the length of the strand attached, are just pretty things to look at. Ouch. LOL


----------



## Jes (Mar 3, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> gorgeous thongs with faux pearls as the actual thong



Honey, I think those are called anal beads...




I go with boyshorts most often, and always pull 'em up. I like to feel contained in my clothing (for lack of a better word) and prefer snugger panties to looser ones.


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 5, 2011)

It's a toss up between no knickers, or knickers that hug really well.


----------



## Tau (Mar 5, 2011)

Boyshorts - really cute ones. Nice booty hug and they sit under my belly comfortably.


----------



## BBWBecky (Mar 5, 2011)

I wear fruit of the loom..cotton strech briefs.....they are really comfortable


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 5, 2011)

Boy shorts are my faves and I also like hipster, cheekies, thongs, or bikinis. And I agree with Casting Pearls...I love when they have the little adornments on the back


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 6, 2011)

Usually boyshorts or hipsters.. always over the belly.


----------



## FatGirl_18 (Mar 8, 2011)

Bikini and thongs. Always *under* the belly, I love feeling my free belly. :]


----------



## rubenesquehunny (Mar 12, 2011)

:blush: no panties :blush:


----------



## tuffghost (Mar 13, 2011)

For the last 3 years or so I've found boy-shorts (or cheeky-shorts) to be the most comfortable uw. However, I've also noticed the waistband on some of them dig into my belly, or ride up causing rather uncomfortable wedgies. For the most part, this style is a win for me.


----------



## Jah (Mar 14, 2011)

I wear briefs under the belly. I find it to be the most comfortable.


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 14, 2011)

Deacone said:


> Black girl briefs. All day - every day  Comfortable and sexy!



What are black girl briefs?


----------



## mel (Mar 30, 2011)

I am in love with LB's seamless hipsters!!! they are the MOST comfortable panties I have ever had..now I just keep buing them..argh


----------



## Hathor (Apr 3, 2011)

I absolutely love the hipster panties from Lane Bryant. Unfortunately, I can never find the matching panties for my bras so I end up with full briefs.


----------



## toni (Apr 3, 2011)

Hipsters or boy shorts...totally comfy and super sexy


----------



## MaryClaire (Apr 4, 2011)

Deacone said:


> Black girl briefs. All day - every day  Comfortable and sexy!





LalaCity said:


> What are black girl briefs?



I was wondering the same thing?!?!?!?


----------



## Latte (May 10, 2011)

I think she means black, girl briefs? Like a hipster panty with the lower cut leg holes just in black fabric.

I like the Gap's seamless boyshorts. They're actually very generously cut and look nice under all my pants. I wear Under Armour compression shorts under dresses and skirts though. They're moisture wicking and prevent cub rub.


----------



## Kamily (May 10, 2011)

I would have to say the booty shorts. :wubu:


----------



## Pitch (May 10, 2011)

I prefer a complete lack of _underwear_.







...Alright, honestly if I had to choose? Men's boxer briefs. Yeah, I said it. They are SO COMFORTABLE.


----------



## penguin (May 10, 2011)

Pitch said:


> I prefer a complete lack of _underwear_.



haha hell yeah for sure.


----------



## LuckyDreamer87 (May 10, 2011)

Boy shorts or bikinis are the best for everyday...they're just super comfy but i have to say i do have quite a collection of thongs.....i can never resist buying the really cute ones....lol


----------



## milfy (May 24, 2011)

i love knickers like this at the moment - its the corset style lace up bit at the back! Not practical for every day wear but makes you feel so sexy knowing you have them on under your everyday jeans


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Jun 3, 2011)

I should preface this with the fact that I don't wear underwear to satisify men. Therefore, my vote is for Cacique full briefs OVER the belly. They stay up during the day, cover the naughty bits, and keep me cool.


----------



## BigBootyAsshley (Jun 6, 2011)

I couldn't agree more. No matter what type of panties I wear they ride up my booty and that is never comfortable! 

In the 70's they burned their bras...I think in 2011 we should burn our panties!




bonified said:


> at any weight, for me always the best underwear has been no underwear


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 6, 2011)

bbwlibrarian said:


> I should preface this with the fact that I don't wear underwear to satisify men. Therefore, my vote is for Cacique full briefs OVER the belly. They stay up during the day, cover the naughty bits, and keep me cool.


I wear beautiful underwear and lingerie to please myself, only. Should someone else get to see it on me is an added bonus but I don't dress to satisfy men.


----------



## Saoirse (Jun 6, 2011)

I only wear undies when I'm on the rag or when I know I'm gonna get laid.


----------



## louisaml (Jun 6, 2011)

I usually wear fruit of the loom briefs cause they are comfy and it feels like im wearing nothing. But I do choose caqiue on occasion especially when they have the naughty ones in the $3.99 grab bin.


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Jun 7, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I wear beautiful underwear and lingerie to please myself, only. Should someone else get to see it on me is an added bonus but I don't dress to satisfy men.



Good for you. I only made that comment to deflect asshat comments I've received in the past on Dims from FAs for choosing to wear granny panties in pretty colors. However, I know what works for my body isn't conventionally sexy on the rack but works with my personality and body to come across as attractive.


----------



## lollipops708 (Jun 21, 2011)

well I generally prefer (that is if im not going all natural) would have to be silk high cut. and it has to go over the belly. 

for somereason i cant wear anything under my belly. its always uncomfortable.:wubu:


----------



## TexasTrouble (Jun 21, 2011)

I love boyshorts, hipsters, and "cheeky" cuts (I love it when the name of your underwear tells you how you should feel when wearing it!). All over the belly. I really like very feminine patterned or embellished boyshorts. Something about a more "masculine" cut made all girly. 

I've found lately that Avenue's underwear are lasting longer (holding their shape, not fading from the wash) than LB's. It used to be the other way around.


----------



## GlassDaemon (Jul 3, 2011)

I have lots of kinds of undies, from boyshorts to thongs. Of all the kinds I hate boyshorts, as cute as they are on my butt, there is too much fabric in the front and too little in the back it seems (I've quite a booty) and they tend to ride up my ass. Thongs are okay, but not something I wear often I suppose it's cause I'm not used to having butt floss. My favorites are bikinis, hipsters tend to ride a little lower in the back so I end up with a plumber bum and I'm not a fan of that, bikinis usually sit just right. Under the belly but mine doesn't hang, it just pudges out and if I try to pull clothes onto it (versus over or under) it usually just rolls down.

I'm a big fan of natural fiber undergarments, it's the best thing for the lady parts, but I have my fair share of satin and sheer stuff.


----------



## Kibeth (Jul 10, 2011)

I wear thongs, bikini, boyshorts. I never wear hi-cuts though. My ass is tooo large and my jeans fall to short. Although sometimes I notice that they leave lines in my skin like they've been pressed into me too hard.


----------



## catracha (Jul 10, 2011)

I luv cheeky's they make me feel sexy, from cute cotton to racy lacy they're my fave, although I sometimes go au natural, it makes me feel naughty knowing that Im not wearing undies n no one knows bu me


----------



## MandyMajestic (Jul 10, 2011)

toni said:


> Hipsters or boy shorts...totally comfy and super sexy



I agree! I LOVE lace boy shorts! I have tons of panties, but on a daily basis I almost always in boy shorts or high rise briefs.


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 11, 2011)

I wear fairly full knickers/boy shorts that sit just under my bellybutton....so, like, on belly rather than over or under?! More importantly, if they don't match my bra, they have to at least co-ordinate in a plain colour. I see so many cute knickers around, but i have no plain coloured bras and I couldn't wear an unmatching set, just couldnt do it!


----------



## TheMrs (Jul 11, 2011)

I have worn all kinds but lately I found a "modern cut brief"..it rides lower on the hips but still goes over my belly & not under it which I find irritating. 
I bet I have 100 pair of panties. At least. I like to match with my bra too.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jul 16, 2011)

I probably go sans panties 90% of the time. I'm just averse to layers of clothing.

I have who knows how many pairs of panties in every variety, from cotton with cute patterns to lace cheekies. I usually purchase based on how good I think I'll look in them, not comfort Panties for me are a fun, sexy accessory for when you aren't wearing much else. 



Pitch said:


> ...Alright, honestly if I had to choose? Men's boxer briefs. Yeah, I said it. They are SO COMFORTABLE.



My ex was big and tall. I used to wear his long t-shirts and boxer briefs around the house all the time. I'm with you on the comfort factor.


----------



## Jess87 (Jul 16, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> I probably go sans panties 90% of the time. I'm just averse to layers of clothing.



I agree. Monthly issues aside, the only time I end up wearing underwear is if I'm wearing a skirt or dress. Even then I spend several minutes debating how likely it is that a phantom gust of wind is going to blow my skirt up. It does happen, but it's pretty much always manageable. Still, I'd rather not take chances.


----------



## GlassDaemon (Jul 16, 2011)

Gingembre said:


> I wear fairly full knickers/boy shorts that sit just under my bellybutton....so, like, on belly rather than over or under?! More importantly, if they don't match my bra, they have to at least co-ordinate in a plain colour. I see so many cute knickers around, but i have no plain coloured bras and I couldn't wear an unmatching set, just couldnt do it!



Lol, I am totally retarded when it comes to matching bra and panties, it just doesn't happen, ever. I mean I have to plan like a day in advance to make sure both items are clean to be able to have a matching set. I'm too spontaneous I see bra/panty and buy it with no regards to if anything matches, and I don't care much either, that might be the underlying problem! I mean, closest I come to matching is like if I wear a white dress, than I amazingly have a nude bra and nude panty available, of course they are the pieces I avoid wearing cause I like the cuter stuff better!


----------

